# Part of my cichlid/non-cichlid collection...



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

The photos are about past or current cichlid/non-cichlid in my collection.I just want to share them!I hope you enjoy the photos









Last catch yesterday!









Tucunare or p-bass









Say hello to my friend!









Close-up









Male Jaguar(always moving)










Big Girl Severum









Another









Guess what is this and for what


















Apple Snail and Clam!


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

nice clam









nice collection of fish you have/had


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

I wish I could catch wild p-bass around here


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

where are you catchin them from? i want some? where are you from, im not good at flags!
what else can u catch there?


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

spiderman2099uk said:


> where are you catchin them from? i want some? where are you from, im not good at flags!
> what else can u catch there?


 From Puerto Rico in El Caribe.







Yo can catch,blue tilapia,brown tilapia,bullhead,channel cat,sunfish,large mouth bass,guabina,p-bass and others ialso heard about oscars


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

very nice


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Very nice collection you have there! i love the Jag, how big is it ?


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks guys! Carnivoro the jag is in the 11'' range in TL.BTW Carnivoro been in Puerto Rico you can catch some p-bass by your self very fun fish to catch and keep.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

I really like the severum..

I wonder if they are ever going to make Puerto Rico a US state..my social studies teacher said they might..


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

I really like the severum..

I wonder if they are ever going to make Puerto Rico a US state..my civics teacher said they might..


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

I love that Severum


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> I really like the severum..
> 
> I wonder if they are ever going to make Puerto Rico a US state..my social studies teacher said they might..


 She is a beaty and growing and growing.Maybe in a near future.That is under the USA desicion though...


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

nice pics!


----------

